# cool / chouette



## Unrealevil

Bonjour,

J'ai un question pour les personnes qui habitent en France maintenant (pas les autres pays de langue française):  Qu'on indique-t-il pour le mot 'cool'?  On m'enseigne qu'on emploie 'chouette' mais quand je parle aux gens, ils disent 'cool'.  Est-il 'chouette' périmé?

Merci. ^_^

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Nouchka

Bonjour!

J'ai 34 ans (française de France, même si je vis en Italie depuis quelques années à présent). Par conséquent, je parlerai pour les gens de ma génération. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peuvent bien dire les jeunes de 16 ans. 

Pour tenter de répondre à ta première question, ça va dépendre du contexte et de ce à quoi se rapporte "cool". Pour parler d'une situation, on peut dire en "bon" français "c'est cool !". Mais "chouette", à mon avis, n'est pas démodé. Ca va dépendre du contexte. Si tu veux nous donner un exemple précis, je pourrai tenter de t'aider. En tous cas, sache que dans le language parlé des jeunes (... des jeunes comme moi, en somme!) on utilise beaucoup "cool !"

J'espère t'avoir aidé.

Ciao!


----------



## BMR

Je pense que _c'est chouette_ est en train de passer de mode effectivement.
_C'est super_, _c'est cool, c'est top _sont beaucoup plus utilisés aujourd'hui.


----------



## wsxxsw

Bonjour,

On m'a dit que les deux sont la même chose. 

Mais, en fait, moi, je ne sais pas lequel utiliser lorsque je me trouve avec de personnes différentes. Je me sens "hors de style" lorsque j'en utilise un avec un certain groupe et vice versa.

J'ai remarqué que les personnes plus âgées utilisent chouette et parmi les jeunes, il y en a qui utilise cool et qui chouette. Et j'ai l'impression que cool soit un peu plus "populaire", c'est-à-dire d'un langage un peu moins poli.

Est-ce que vous vivez la différence de style? Est-ce que c'est mieux de les utiliser dans des entourages différents?

Merci


----------



## Benoît abroad

Je suis d'accord avec vous "wsxxsw" (charmant pseudo!), dire "cool" à des personnes d'un certain âge (et je me considère comme en faisant partie!) peut paraître bizarre, et encore plus pour la génération plus âgée!

Personnellement, je ne dirais pas "chouette", cela semble désuet, mais je préfèrerais "super" (comme quoi, chaque génération a ses préférences!).

Mais, pour la "jeunesse", "cool" est tout à fait approprié.


----------



## itka

Benoit abroad said:


> dire "cool" à des personnes d'un certain âge (et je me considère comme en faisant partie!) peut paraître bizarre, et encore plus pour la génération plus âgée!
> 
> Personnellement, je ne dirais pas "chouette", cela semble désuet, mais je préfèrerais "super" (comme quoi, chaque génération a ses préférences!).
> 
> Mais, pour la "jeunesse", "cool" est tout à fait approprié.



Oui, bien d'accord avec Benoit.
"chouette" est définitivement périmé, je crois ! Pourtant, cet été, j'ai rencontré une jeune Américaine qui l'employait tout le temps. C'était si charmant (avec son accent) qu'après lui avoir expliqué que c'était complètement démodé, nous lui avons demandé de continuer à le dire ! ...Et loin de paraître périmé, ce mot trouvait dans sa bouche une nouvelle jeunesse !

A part ça, moi (qui suis une vieille dame !) je dis "super"... et aussi, très souvent, surtout si je parle avec des jeunes "cool".

Je dis aussi "génial"... mais ça ne fait pas très jeune non plus !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

WSXXSW said:
			
		

> On m'a dit que les deux sont la même chose.


 
Ben non, pas du tout : _Chouette_ est du français, et _cool_ de l'anglais ! Excusez-moi du peu mais, sur un forum exclusivement en français, la précison méritait d'être apportée.

Dans la pratique, si _cool_ a la faveur des ados et des grands jeunes (disons, 25 ans), _chouette_ continue d'être employé par les plus jeunes (les très jeunes) et _super_ souvent par les jeunes adultes (trentenaires avancés).

Je mentirais en disant que je n'utilise jamais cool : cela m'échappe (et ce n'est pas par rapport à mon âge, mais pour l'anglicisme), mais je lui préfère _peinard, classe, tranquille, bonnard, super, pépère, balèse_ ! et d'autres que j'oublie.

Vous le voyez, ce ne sont pas les mots français, chargés de nuances, qui manquent ...


----------



## itka

Piotr, je crois que tes exemples ne répondent pas à la question de wsxxsw.
Il ne recherche pas des synonymes dans le _discours_, mais bien des exclamations, des mots-phrases.
"Chouette !" "Super !" "Cool !" répondent à sa demande.
Tes autres mots sont plutôt des synonymes dans le contexte d'une phrase :
_peinard, classe, tranquille, bonnard, super, pépère, balèse_ 

Je n'imagine pas de répondre, en m'exclamant : "Peinard !" (Certains emploieraient peut-être "Bonnard !" ou "Balèse !"... mais c'est assez peu fréquent).

Dans le passé, d'autres mots ont joué ce rôle : formid', géant,... et bien d'autres que j'ai oubliés, comme d'ailleurs tout le monde.


----------



## wsxxsw

Oui Piotr, je le sais que cool est un anglicisme. 

 Mais pour moi ça ne fait pas la différence. C'est la forme et le contexte oú les utiliser qui j'aurais besoin de savoir. Pour éviter d'être démodé ou désuet.

Par contre, je vois qu'il y a différentes interpretations.

En fait, chouette, je l'ai entendu aussi par des jeunes, mais surtout filles et, je ne sais pas comme le dire mais avec de manières plus gentilles.  C'est pour ça que j'ai pensé que cool était moins raffiné. Mais peut-être je me trompe parce que je n'ai pas la télévision, donc, je ne connais pas ce langage-là. Est-ce que pour vous il est moins raffiné?

Par contre, j'ai toujours entendu chouette par les personnes âgées et aussi super ou génial. Mais les deux derniers me donnent une impression plus "ouverte".
Je peux dire "C'est super!" ou "C'est génial/cool/chouette" et aussi directement à une personne "T'es super!" ou "T'es génial" mais je n'ai jamais entendu "T'es cool/chouette". Est-ce qu'ils existent?

Donc, on peut dire que "super!" se retrouve au milieu? ni démodé ni désuet ni raffiné ni le contraire? On peut l'utiliser dans tous les contextes?


----------



## itka

Je crois que c'est à peu près ça ! "Super" fonctionne dans tous les contextes...

Il reste à préciser que ce genre d'exclamation relève toujours d'un niveau de langue un peu familier... aucun de ces mots n'est "raffiné" !  A éviter dans toute situation formelle, où, si la nécessité s'en fait vraiment sentir, on peut dire : "Parfait !" ou "C'est parfait !"

On dit aussi d'une personne qu'elle est "cool" : "il est vraiment cool, ce prof !"

"Chouette" est un peu dépassé mais on l'entend encore dans des phrases comme :
"C'est vraiment très chouette (gentil) de ta part !"


----------



## jeune fille rangée

bon soir --

j'écris un email en français parlant des amies qui ont à peu près 25 ans et qui sont (selon moi) très chouettes. sauf, je sais pas si ça se dit toujours ou s'il existe un autre mot qui est plus utilizé dans ce contexte. (sinon mes amies ne paraîtraient pas très cool mais plutôt vielles et archïques...)

merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## sylber

Hi, chouette me paraît très bien pour dire amicales, amusantes, serviables etc. Pour faire moderne et 'djeune' comme on dit, tu peux utiliser 'cool' aussi, mas bien sûr ce n'est pas du français et cela veut plutôt dire qu'elles sont modernes, dans le coup, etc...


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord, mon ado me dit qu'ils disent "chouette", "sympa", "cool"


----------



## max_france

Rectification : cool est dans le Larousse.
En gros, "cool" est utilisé par tous ceux qui ont moins d'un siècle.


----------



## Tegs

Bonjour!

Il me semble que 'chouette' est peut-être un peu démodé... quelles expressions utilisez-vous normalment pour dire vachement chouette/cool?


----------



## Arkange78

Super! / Génial! / Trop bien! / Énorme!


----------



## snarkhunter

"Trop d'la balle !" (... enfin, moi, je ne l'utilise pas, mais il est devenu difficile de ne pas l'entendre autour de soi)

Euh... et, en 2012, "bath" est sans doute à éviter !


----------



## Akemi-chan

"Top !" / "(Trop) classe !" / "Ça gère !" 
Je les utilise peu, mais je les entends assez souvent ^^


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

J'emploie très aisément le mot "Chouette", mais un jour je me suis demandé si ça appartient plutôt au langage des enfants!!!
Alors, voici ma question:
Est-ce que "Chouette" ou "C'est chouette", s'emploient par les adultes aussi?

Merci de m'en faire rassurer


----------



## SAIP0

Bonjour,

j'ai 28 ans et je l'emploi sans aucun souci  Et j'ai entendu d'autres faire pareil.

Cdlt,
Saip0


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Pour moi "chouette" est quelque peu daté et si je l'emploie, c'est justement pour plaisanter (car quand on était enfants, c'était typiquement la façon dont on concluait nos rédactions ou autres écrits : _"On est allés à la plage avec Suzette et on a mangé des crêpes : c'était chouette !"_ (il faut imaginer le ton qui va avec )). Et je pense que cela doit également bien faire rire les adolescents.
Maintenant, j'utilise "génial" ou "super".


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, et malgré (... ou _à cause de_ ?!) mes quarante-huit ans, c'est une expression que j'utilise toujours, et sans aucune intention caricaturale.

Ains que "super", d'ailleurs. Par contre, "génial", euh... comment dire ?! Je trouve ça _nettement moins super_ !


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à tous,
Pour moi aussi "Chouette" est un _chouette_ mot à employer  et j'adore ça! Alors les adultes peuvent aussi l'employer! C'est chouette!

Mais je pense plutôt à l'inverse: si q.q'un dont personne ne sait l'âge, écrit dans un message "C'est chouette!" ou emploie souvent ce mot dans ses écrits, je crains qu'on le prenne _pour un enfant ou une personne de bas âges_! Est-ce que ce souci de ma part est correct?

Veuillez l'éclaircir aussi


----------



## Gemmenita

Votre silence m'a donné une idée!

Auto-réponse: 
Puisque vous avez confirmé que cette expression est employée par les adultes, alors bien sûr que personne ne va soupçonner l'âge du locuteur inconnu!


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi, apparemment, je suis disqualifiée  (malgré les plus anciens commentaires dans ce fil qui vont dans le même sens )
Pour moi, cela donne plutôt l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un étranger, c'est mignon  (comme utiliser "couci-couça").
Éventuellement, "chouette" peut passer comme exclamation.
Par contre, dire que ses copines sont chouettes (comme Bernadette, qui est très chouette), là, oui, je maintiens que ça fait siècle dernier


----------



## Comtois

Ayant passé plus de temps dans le siècle dernier que dans l'actuel, je suis peut-être « siècle dernier », mais j'emploierais _chouette _facilement, sans susciter d'étonnement, je crois.
En revanche je n'utilise jamais _cool_, _génial_, ni même _super_.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Par contre, dire que ses copines sont chouettes (comme Bernadette, qui est très chouette), là, oui, je maintiens que ça fait siècle dernier


... ou "vintage", c'est tellement plus valorisant


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Chaton-marchande.

Il n'est pas si facile d'apporter une  réponse à la question que tu nous poses, sinon, en  ce qui me concerne, pour dire que _chouette _continue d'être  pratiqué, que le mot est moins à la mode que dans les années 70 et 80,  et que sans doute il y a gagné : je ne dirais plus, de nos jours, que le  mot est _connoté_, comme tu le craignais un peu. 

Le mot survit beaucoup mieux que _bath_, pratiquement disparu, et que l'horrible _vachement ceci_ ou _cela_ des années 60. 

Ce  que je trouve comme meilleure réponse, seulement ce soir, c'est de dire  qu'entre les différents mots de ce genre, il vaut mieux éviter qu'ils  nous collent à la peau du fait de les utiliser à tout bout de champ. Si  tu dis tous les trois mots « super! », tu cours le même risque qu'avec  « chouette! » : c'est à mon avis cet abus qui pourrait suggérer qu'on  est un peu gamin.

Pour conclure, puisque tu aimes ce mot, l'erreur à éviter serait seulement de l'utiliser en quantité plutôt qu'en qualité...

D'accord en particulier avec DearPrudence pour conseiller d'éviter de dire d'une personne qu'elle est _chouette_, mais pour une autre raison : dit de quiconque, _chouette_ me laisse toujours perplexe, allez savoir pourquoi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Chaton.marchande,

Je lis ce fil d'un œil amusé depuis quelques jours. Je suis très étonnée de certaines réponses car pour ma part je serai bien incapable de te donner une réponse très tranchée sur le sujet...
Tiens, entendu ce matin à la radio : "La rentrée littéraire, c'est chouette !". La locutrice a vécu plus longtemps au siècle dernier, c'est sûr (comme toutes les personnes de plus de 26 ans : ça fait du monde ! ), pourtant ce n'est pas son âge qui m'est venu à l'esprit en l'entendant, mais plutôt le fait qu'elle essayait de faire passer l'idée que cette rentrée était une bonne chose, une spécificité française positive, et ce, dans un style non guindé.
J'ai déjà entendu mes nièces (âges < 10 ans) utiliser "chouette !" (même si "coooooool !" leur vient plus souvent à la bouche !) comme ma propre mère et je dois aussi l'employer moi-même, sans aucune ironie.
Bref, j'ai l'impression qu'on emploie tous des mots qui semblent "ringards" aux oreilles des autres en fonction de notre propre pratique et préjugés, et que tout ceci est donc très subjectif !


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord un grand merci à tous pour me rassurer de l'emploi de ce mot avec de si belles et parfaites explications, et surtout avec des exemples sur vous ou d'autres contextes.Désormais, je pourrai l'employer à l'aise!

Vous savez, on dirait que la zone de ma connaissance sur ce mot était très ou même _trop_ limitée (je ne l'avais vu que dans les aventures du petit Nicolas, il y a des ans, c'est pourquoi ça m'a fait penser au langange des enfants!) Mais avec vos confirmations et superbes... pardon, _chouettes_ explications de votre part je n'ai aucun doute maintenant, et tout est clair pour moi sur ce mot!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*p.s.*



DearPrudence said:


> Par contre, dire que ses copines sont chouettes (comme Bernadette, qui est très chouette), là, oui, je maintiens que ça fait siècle dernier





Logospreference-1 said:


> D'accord en particulier avec DearPrudence pour conseiller d'éviter de dire d'une personne qu'elle est _chouette_, mais pour une autre raison : dit de quiconque, _chouette_ me laisse toujours perplexe, allez savoir pourquoi.



Pardon DearPrudence et Logos, une petite dernière question: je n'ai pas encore compris cette histoire de Bernadette (elle était très chouette) et son rapport avec notre discussion et aussi pourquoi il faut éviter de dire d'une personne qu'elle est chouette?
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Logospreference-1

En ce qui me concerne, j'aurais peut-être dû le dire autrement, n'ayant  pas voulu paraître aussi affirmatif. Le mot est beau, et en principe, à  mon avis, il plaît, mais je le vois en tout cas trop beau pour qualifier  une personne. Je dirais par contre sans hésiter, et il m'est arrivé de  le dire, d'une personne qu'elle s'est montrée très chouette en telle  circonstance. Il vaut mieux de toute façon être informé de ce  scepticisme que le mot peut susciter chez quelques-uns appliqué à une  personne, ce qui n'empêche pas chacun d'en penser ce qu'il en pense. Il y  a aussi une question de génération : le mot se disait en effet beaucoup  dans les années 70 et 80, et concernant les gens, à plus forte raison  un peu trop facilement.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment Logos, maintenant tout est clair pour moi sur ce mot!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chaton.marchande said:


> [...](je ne l'avais vu que dans les aventures du petit Nicolas, il y a des ans, c'est pourquoi ça m'a fait penser au langange des enfants!)[...]


Oh ! C'est marrant ce que tu dis là ! J'avais immédiatement pensé au Petit Nicolas à la lecture du titre de ce fil !
Et maintenant que j'y repense, c'est sans doute les bons souvenirs procurés par ses aventures (lues en récompense le vendredi soir par mon maître de CM2, un régal !) qui me font et me feront toujours aimer ce mot malgré sa catégorisation dans le registre "ringard".


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, "chouette" et "elle est terrible, ta bicyclette", me font toujours penser au Petit Nicolas. Donc, oui, c'est mignon, mais perso, je trouve cela assez marqué / connoté et pas des plus actuels.


----------



## Gemmenita

Je vois que je dois ouvrir un nouveau fil intitulé "Chouette et le Petit Nicolas"!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je me sens vieux parce que _chouette_ n'est pour moi pas aussi désuet que pour vous. Je dirais ainsi assez volontiers les phrases suivantes :

_C'est une fille très chouette._
_Il a un chouette appartement._
_C'est chouette de sa part_.


Je ne l'emploie en revanche jamais comme interjection comme dans la célèbre réplique :

_— Les enfants, venez goûter, j'ai fait du riz au lait.
— Oh ! chouette !_


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Me Cap de l'avoir confirmé!


----------

